# Any KABU news yet?



## fizzerbird (Feb 23, 2010)

Can't find anything and I've lost Suzi's number!

Kali??!!!

Gotta be advertised soon if it's 'appenning innit?

Oh...and I miss you brizzle lot


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 23, 2010)

I did search, but could only find the web page from last year- I will see if I have Pete's email addy and if I do I will email him


----------



## Geri (Feb 24, 2010)

Is it mostly women who go? What age range?


----------



## cesare (Feb 24, 2010)

Geri said:


> Is it mostly women who go? What age range?



It's been about 3 years since I went, but then it was a mixture of female/male and ages. Fizzer and I are the same age bar a few months and didn't feel out of place. Younger people too of course.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 2, 2010)

I emailed them today so hopefully all will be revealed


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 3, 2010)

No kabu this year


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 8, 2010)

I had a feeling that might be the case this year


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 8, 2010)

what is KABU?


----------



## Geri (Mar 8, 2010)

It's a yearly club night at the Blue Mountain, with all women DJs.

I think it might be connected to International Women's Day.


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 8, 2010)

cheers for that Geri, btw I'm playing at Cosies again this Saturday if you're about


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 8, 2010)

Maybe we'll come up and harrass you at cosies instead then 

Actually, 'im indoors has a mountain bike race sunday so fat chance of that happening either...ah well...


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 9, 2010)

fizzerbird said:


> Maybe we'll come up and harrass you at cosies instead then
> 
> Actually, 'im indoors has a mountain bike race sunday so fat chance of that happening either...ah well...



well thats his excuse, tell him to carry his own water bottle and get yer dancing shoes out!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 9, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> well thats his excuse, tell him to carry his own water bottle and get yer dancing shoes out!



I'm not even going to the race BUt am in residing in that there Devon now and without wheels, though spose I could dance all way there lol

Seriously, mebbe another time and enjoy yer set this Sat


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 9, 2010)

fizzerbird said:


> I'm not even going to the race BUt am in residing in that there Devon now and without wheels, though spose I could dance all way there lol
> 
> Seriously, mebbe another time and enjoy yer set this Sat



I looked up this Devon place on Google and it would seem you have a reasonable 'scuse. However Geri is within walking distance...


----------



## Geri (Mar 9, 2010)

It's a _long _walk...


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 9, 2010)

Geri said:


> It's a _long _walk...



You've done it during snowstorms to get to work


----------



## Geri (Mar 9, 2010)

Can't you get a slot at the Queens Head or summat?


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 10, 2010)

Geri said:


> Can't you get a slot at the Queens Head or summat?





tell you what, if you ever have a house party, I'll volunteer for deck duty


----------

